# NTaW's Bargain Bin



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello! I have...a lot of models. This in and of itself isn't a huge issue to me, but the space that the models I don't use/have a real place for on the tabletop take up is becoming more and more of a concern. Turns out two gaming tables with scenery and 10k in models takes up a bit more space than I thought. Anyway, as I find stuff that I'm looking to get rid of I'll post it here. This is going to be an ongoing thing as I have a ton of crap to sort through for relevance. 

To get things rolling, here's 18 various Grey Knight marines that I have absolutely no use for in my life NOW SOLD:










Most of their respective bits (including another set of ever-crucial legs), which also include lots of stuff from the Terminator sprues that could come in handy. There's an apothecary arm in there with some belt bling to go with it which is always nice.










Make me an offer I can't refuse (via pm)! I'm very reasonable and want this stuff gone and turned into models that I desire/crave for ultimate foe decimation on the battlefield.

Expect more soon! :drinks:

EDIT: this is a current listing as of August 5th, 2015. Threadromancy is a specialty I'm working on..


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

EDIT: This Librarian has sold.

Here's a Librarian in TDA I converted to hold a storm shield long ago. The primer is a tiny bit bumpy in some spots but I really don't think it will amount to much once painted. I tried to get a good picture of the wrist as I put a fair amount of attention into getting it just right. 










"but NTaW, why would you get rid of this gorgeous model?!" Well, I've decided that since BA need tactical marines (and I'm halfway there anyway) I'm going to build the entire 3rd company so good bye Imperial Fist army. Sure BA libbys can take storm shields, but this guy just ain't blinged out with enough blood drops to actually fit in with my army's elite given the current line of plastic kits/upgrade sprues. I'd put him into my Deathwing army in a heartbeat if they could take storm shields, and I'll be damned if I break that hand off after getting it 'just so'. Plus again, I'm confident that I could convert a much more suitable model given how awesome the DA kits are.

More pictures are just a message away if you're interested. Here's a sweet one face-on (his staff matches his shield):


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

EDIT: This lot have sold.

Here we have some metal Guard models (what's painted is from the previous owner, and I can strip it for you before shipping no problem).










There are: 

two Catachans with demo charges
sergeant with autogun/shotgun/fancy lasgun
two sergeants with boltguns
autocannon with gunner
heavy bolter with gunner
full mortar crew (no mortar)
sergeant with bolter and power fist (missing backpack)
commander al'rahem
colonel straken
commissar yarrick
model far right I have no real knowledge of, but looks like a captain or officer of the ____, bolt pistol, staff, power lookin' sword under his cloak over his shoulder


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

ntaw said:


> model far right I have no real knowledge of, but looks like a captain or officer of the ____, bolt pistol, staff, power lookin' sword under his cloak over his shoulder


Blasphemy! That is Lord Solar Macharius, one of the greatest generals humanity has ever seen! :laugh:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The Gunslinger said:


> Blasphemy! That is Lord Solar Macharius, one of the greatest generals humanity has ever seen! :laugh:


Well shit. The more you know!

Anyone interested in some metal Necrons? Looking sternly at these guys is enough to make the paint fall off, I definitely wasn't spraying any base coat paint on my models when these suckers were released. Can strip them for no extra charge if you don't want to do it yourself.










As with everything I sell I'm not big on attaching price tags. Be reasonable in your offer and I'll say yes, to date and with a couple dozen online sales for miniatures through various forums I've yet to turn down an opening offer or even counter offer with a higher price. Maybe it's because everyone that I've dealt with has made agreeable offerings, or maybe it's because I just want them gone! Only one way to find out my friends :drinks:


----------

